# Insurance costs once modified



## leegtr (Mar 11, 2003)

Hi Guys and Girls,

I have a stock R33 GTR and want to do the stage one mods, I.e. 1 bar boost, Exhaust and Air filters.

Once I have done this I was wondering what happens to the insurance costs or are these mods that the insurance companies would not be interested in 

Thanks in advance for your views.

Lee


----------



## kingsley (Aug 26, 2002)

I bought my GTR with stage 1 mods already. Quotes from people like Direct Line went up from about £1000 to about £1300 for a 22% power increase.

Liverpool Victoria just have an "engine modifications" box that they tick, regardless of what you have done. This means that they become increasingly better value the more powerful your car becomes


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

I've found the same thing with LV. They asked me if I'd modified the carburettors . They didn't even ask about brakes


----------



## weka (Jul 3, 2001)

*Liverpool Victoria*

I've changed to them this year and am happy with them so far specially when they cover trackdays as well.

In addition to the low premium (2/3 less than last year) they said there won't be any more increase if I upp the power as long as I tell them when its done.


----------



## polarbearit (Dec 1, 2001)

Do LV offer unlimited track day cover or just one offs at a cost each? How much extra was it?

Cheers


----------



## weka (Jul 3, 2001)

Well, they are going to cover my next one at no extra cost!

If everything goes OK I assume its unlimited.


----------



## zbloke (Jan 28, 2003)

Hi 
When I insured my Skyline with Liverpool Victoria last week they told me they had changed the way they give quotes , modifications where not taken into account anymore and neither where security features


----------



## leegtr (Mar 11, 2003)

Thanks for your help guys,

unfortunatly I will have to give LV a miss due to my age of 25, which is a shame because it sounds like a very good option.

I have however been in contact with my current company (direct line) and they seem to be not to bad on mods (i.e. about £450 extra for stage 1 and lowering the car) so looks like I will stick with them.

Cheers

Lee


----------

